# Co za debil!



## Encolpius

Hello, why don't you say: Co za debila!  There must be an accusative after "za" or am I wrong? Czechs say "Co je to za debila", so I am perplexed...  Thanks. Enc.


----------



## vianie

Hello, maybe it's just a cross connection of "co to (jest) za debila?" and "jaki debil!". There is more than one of such cross-made "wrong" phrases in the West Slavic languages.


----------



## Thomas1

Hello Encolpius,

"za debil" and "za debila" are both grammatically fine. However, they are used in different contexts. 


"Co za debil!" is an exclamtion and you would only use this form in similar cases:
_Co za idiota/idiotka/baran/głupek/człowiek/upał/okaz/itd!
_
In this case "za" isn't a preposition. It's originally an adverb (cf. "za dużo"), which here together with "co" makes up the somewhat exclamatory stock phrase "co za" which intensifies the following noun phrase. It's similar in meaning to "ale" or "jaki". "co za" can be additionally reinforeced, for example, by "to": _Co to za debil!_


In "za debila", as in "Wyszłam za debila." (I married a moron.), "za" is a preposition and the noun is used in the accusative.


 Caveat for Polish students: be cautious about "debil"; it is offensive.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Thomas, very interesting explanation indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Thomas1

It may be worth adding that the intensifying expression "co za" can sometimes be followed by noun phrases in the accusative too:_Co za barana sobie wzięła za męża!_​ In this case it's easy to see that it's determined by the verb's government (in an ascending order of intensity):



[*=1]Wzięła sobie barana za męża. 
[*=1]Wzięła sobie za męża barana. 
[*=1]Barana sobie wzięła za męża. 
[*=1]Ale barana sobie wzięła za męża. 
[*=1] Co za barana sobie wzięła za męża. 

I'm not sure I'd use "to" in this case, however.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> It may be worth adding that the intensifying expression "co za" can sometimes be followed by noun phrases in the accusative too:_Co za barana sobie wzięła za męża!_​ In this case it's easy to see that it's determined by the verb's government (in an ascending order of intensity):
> 
> 
> 
> [*=1]Wzięła sobie barana za męża.
> [*=1]Wzięła sobie za męża barana.
> [*=1]Barana sobie wzięła za męża.
> [*=1]Ale barana sobie wzięła za męża.
> [*=1] Co za barana sobie wzięła za męża.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd use "to" in this case, however.


"co za" is easily translated to English as "what a", German "was für ein", and French "quel". It is always followed by a noun in nominative, and "za" definitely does not ean here"behind" or" after".
But i am surprised by the explanation of the use of "za" as an adverb. It does not explain the construction and the relation to "co".


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> [...] It [co za] is always followed by a noun in nominative,


It isn't in my example. I've come across it used like that in a very colloquial Polish. Your contribution makes me think, however, that this type of usage may not be standard.



Ben Jamin said:


> and "za" definitely does not ean here"behind" or" after".


Had that ever been mentioned? 



Ben Jamin said:


> But i am surprised by the explanation of the use of "za" as an adverb. It does not explain the construction and the relation to "co".


I was also surprised a little. Anyway, here's what I found in my dictionary while writing my previous message:za
[...]
6. w funkcji przysłówka
[...]
b) z rzeczownikami tworzy wyrażenia o silnym zabarwieniu uczuciowym
Co za dzień   ciągle leje!
Co za dureń!
Co za ludzie (przyszli)?
Co to za hałasy? 
_Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


co
[...]
2. ndm,
pot. zaimek równoważny pod względem funkcji składniowej z innymi zaimkami względnymi lub pytajnymi
[...]
c) jaki; jak
Kapelusz tego koloru, co płaszcz.
To już nie ten człowiek, co dawniej.
Co za upał!
Co z niego za lekarz.
_Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​


----------



## Ben Jamin

But we still do not come nearer the deciphering of the origin of the tandem "co za". In th etymologic dictionary by Brückner the word za is listed also as an old question particle "za"and "aza".


----------



## Geo98

It requires nominative.
English equivalent would be "What a moron..!   ,  What kind of a moron..."


----------



## Agiii

Encolpius, do you speak German?

The German equivalent would be the construction _was für_. 

And it's _Was für ein Mensch!_ (Nominativ), although you generally need Akkusativ after _für_. 
_
Was für_ is a whole expression, just like _co za_ in Polish.


----------



## Encolpius

Agiii, you are fantastic! German escaped my notice. Very interesting comment indeed. Now I should ask Germans why nominative.


----------

